# twitching bunny, help!



## Michelle Savage

My small rabbit was twitching several times while laying on me like she was having a seizure or hiccups! Is this normal, help me please I am scared...she stopped as soon as made her stand up.


----------



## 1234bunnies777

If it happens every once in a while but when it happens she is literally shaking that is more of a seizure like behavior and i would call the vet just to safe. But sometimes my bunny twitches when i touch him on his ear or nose and that is normal. Also make sure she is not cold!!!!!


----------



## Michelle Savage

Ok, I read that they can get hiccups after I posted that... it hope that is all it was. She seemed to not be concerned, ha.... but I was and still am a little! I hope my vet takes emergency visits if anything bad does happen. :cry2


----------



## 1234bunnies777

Glad you figured it out and shes ok:biggrin:


----------



## Verity

I think my baby bunny was doing the same the other day. Only for a few seconds, and was completely normal after.


http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d91/tvrulesmylife/Edee and Gizmo/b833938f.mp4

Does this look like Hiccups as well? 
I never thought animals had hiccups!!


----------



## Michelle Savage

By looking at that video I think she was either doing what my baby did (although mine was sitting up and I believe awake, cause they, so I read, can sleep with their eyes open) or your bunny was dreaming... it is scary, but I don't know the actual answer, this is just my hopes!


----------



## Michelle Savage

I am sorry is your bunny as boy or a girl, I called the bunny a girl...also if it is a boy, at that age how did you find out because I think mine is a girl, but I could be wrong. She is only like 9 to 10 weeks old now and I have been buying her pink items (brush, comb, bowl, and etc.)


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm sure it was just hiccups. A seizure would be more shaking & maybe passing out momentarily.

If Sweetheart turns out to be a boy, he won't mind the pink items.


----------



## Verity

I think she was awake I think, she was hoping around like normal, lay down, started doing that little hiccupy thing. Then looked at me and hopped off again :S 

I think hiccups makes sense. My boyfriends Bloodhound Dog has seizures, and it's really scary to watch, and it takes him ages to get over them 

Mines a girl  she's about 13 weeks now I think, as she was 8 when I got her, I was told by the pet shop that she was a girl, they've always been good at sexing the hamsters and g-pigs Ive had from them, so I trust they've got it right with her to. Ha! 
Oh and actually the vet confirmed it to when I took her for her vaccinations!


----------



## Michelle Savage

Yeah I wouldn't mind if mine was a boy, I just had been thining and believing it was a girl so it would be a relief if she was... the pet store told me she was a girl but it is so hard to tell. I got her at about 8 weeks too and now have had her 1 week...time is going fast!


----------



## Michelle Savage

Oh vaccinations for what? I have not heard of that yet...after studying everyday for hours...so much to learn!



And thank you all for the help!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Bunnies in the United States don't need vaccinations. In the UK they have Myzi and one other vaccine that are essential for bunnies.


----------



## Michelle Savage

Oh, ok thank you alot for that, I thought I had missed something, ugh...I am glad you all are here to help us! :surrender


----------



## tonyshuman

The gray bunny looked like it had hiccups, which are fine. More serious twitching would be a seizure, which is an emergency situation.


----------



## tonyshuman

The gray bunny looked like it had hiccups, which are fine. More serious twitching would be a seizure, which is an emergency situation.


----------



## Michelle Savage

Yeah, I watched several youtube videos of hiccups and they look very similiar to what she did. I also watched one on a rabbit having a seizure (can be easily found on youtube) and it looked scary! She is just so small that the hiccups looked worse than the others (she was shaking harder). :shock2:


----------

